
A very brief introduction to Samba, scaffolding for all languages and frameworks - pedsmoreira
https://medium.com/@pedsmoreira/a-very-brief-introduction-to-samba-a-modern-scaffolding-tool-for-all-languages-and-frameworks-7ccc880ec7ca
======
icedchai
Too bad "Samba" has been used as the name of another much more popular project
for over 20 years.

